# Filling a gap between wall and door frame.



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

what is under the orange paint (sheetrock?), and then what is under that (studs?)? is that door at all secure the way it is hung now?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Back up and take another picture.
Sure looks like that door was sort of framed way to close to that corner.


----------



## jjustin (Jan 27, 2013)

jklingel said:


> what is under the orange paint (sheetrock?), and then what is under that (studs?)? is that door at all secure the way it is hung now?


Believe it it sheetrock, but don't know if there are studs. It's an outer wall, so maybe not. The door is secure around all the other sides. I don't know if just a century of weather has caused it to pull away from the wall or if it was ever flush with the plane of the wall. I'll get some better pictures up tonight when I get home. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jjustin (Jan 27, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Back up and take another picture.
> Sure looks like that door was sort of framed way to close to that corner.


I'll get some better pics up tonight when I get home. The only reason it looks like there's a corner is because the door frame has pulled out to almost an inch off the plane of the wall. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jjustin (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are those other pics I promised.


----------

